# Project Skiff Build



## Leprechaun (Aug 21, 2021)

so I bought this old Collins craft skiff back in March and promptly let it sink... (tidal shift while tied to my dock) I got it out of the water immediately, got the water out and oiled and wd40’d everything. Put starter in oven to dry. Couldn’t get the boat to start and now it has sat for 5 months! Just got it back on the trailer and contemplating what I’m going to build this into. I think I’ll pay a pro to diagnose the motor for me.

I’m considering removing the current seats, deck etc and putting in a front casting deck, a guide box style console with a grab bar, and a rear bench seat.

Any tips? I’ve never done anything like this before.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Yep loose the seats find a small PP platform, deck is good. Can't wait to see it. Looks like a fun boat


----------



## Leprechaun (Aug 21, 2021)

thanks permit chaser! Here’s a photo of interior. It has that long dry box glassed in from the factory it seems. (Port side) can I just use an oscillating multi tool to cut that out?


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Leprechaun said:


> Can I just use an oscillating multi tool to cut that out?


That is definitely the most elegant way to do it. If you make huge ugly hole, you can fix it with the same materials you’ll use to make the deck. I hope that motor is salvageable.

Nate


----------



## Wk05 (Feb 10, 2017)

Following. Can turn this into an awesome build!


----------



## Leprechaun (Aug 21, 2021)

Folks I’ve never done anything like this and I’m looking for resources on how to do this, potentially stringer repair , flotation foam, glassing in the deck, etc. any advice or favorite resources? Lots of opinions out there. I want to keep the weight down but don’t want to spend a Ton of cash either. Is marine plywood the ticket? Or just regular 3/4” with a fiberglass layer all around?


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Marine ply: I wouldn’t invest the work if using anything less.

Nate


----------



## Leprechaun (Aug 21, 2021)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> Marine ply: I wouldn’t invest the work if using anything less.
> 
> Nate


Thank you sir! I am lucky to have access to a nice Cnc machine I hope it makes my tasks a little easier.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Leprechaun said:


> Thank you sir! I am lucky to have access to a nice Cnc machine I hope it makes my tasks a little easier.


CNC is cool when prefabricating panels, but that level of precision isn’t necessary with epoxy FG. Old boats have a tendency not to be “true”. If you CNC a perfect bulkhead, you are very likely to find that it requires a lot of massaging to fit the imperfect hull.

Nate


----------



## seanfish (Feb 25, 2019)

for something this small, I see absolutely no reason for marine ply......if you do it right and seal everything, the ply will last a minimum of 15-20 years. I'm using 1/2" regular BCX when I do my rebuild on a 18ft skiff

most precise and least dirty cut will be oscillating tool
fastest quick and dirty cut will be reciprocating saw (sawzall)


----------



## JakeV (Sep 2, 2021)

Looks awesome, can't wait to see some pics of your progress on her!


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

I would cut out your box with a 4" grinder with metal cut off wheels. The thin ones. You will find they dont burn up that quick and cut glass faster than a tile saw blade. Then use your multi tool for just the corners. The multi tool alone is gonna take forever.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

And the price of lumber is crazy right now,add epoxy prices and yours be better off using foam core and polyester resin. But that's just a preference. Where are you located?


----------



## seanfish (Feb 25, 2019)

Mike Haydon said:


> And the price of lumber is crazy right now,add epoxy prices and yours be better off using foam core and polyester resin. But that's just a preference. Where are you located?


Lumber has come WAYYY down over the last 1.5 months or so. It's not quite back to normal, but it's not terribly far off. I couldnt justify $90/panel either. It's down to 35-40 ish currently.

If you're just cutting glass/wood, a bimetal blade on a small circular saw with the depth set properly will make short work of straight runs.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

His boat other than the transom probably doesnt have wood. It's most likely just glass. That's why I recommended the cut off wheel. You can use a circular saw and get as close to the decks and things. A grinder makes much more precise cuts. I am building the same boat right now. Just a different splash.


----------

